# Bloods ?????



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi quick question , what do they look for when they do your bloods for egg share , and why does it take so long lol


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi sweetchilli!

Well, when i had my bloods done I had the following:

HIV
Hep B & C
Syphilis
Clamidia (wee test!)
CMV
Kareotypes

The last one is the one that took the age to come back - about a month, which I suppose in the grand scheme of TTC isnt too long! These are the important ones though!!

When are you thinking about starting treatment?


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks socialchameleon , , i have done the councelling , and i am just waiting to be called in for bloods , i told them i wanted the bloods taken as soon as , cause i want to ba able to relax over christmas , and then start in the new year 
they told me it will take three months for the bloods to be done , i am at origins fertility clinic in northern ireland , they dont have a list for egg share and dont advertise it , but i went and asked and they said they had a few couples trying to find donors with no success, 
so hopefullly looking at march april time , which i dont mind as , we went trought hell with the last go and we both need a break 
how did you experience go through egg share


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

3 months   thats a long time! Mind, if you dont mind the wait I dont suppose its too bad and march isnt too far away!

TBH I really only egg shared for financial reasons, it felt good doing it to help other couples though too which was a bonus - my first cycle was probably my easiest although I got less eggs on that cycle but it went smoothly, the second not so much!! I obviously posted on FF and I got into trouble! and then everything semmed to go down hill from there and resulted in a MC BUT and it is a big but I feel that at the end of an egg share cycle it is very rewarding.... I found out yesterday on my review appt that both my recips got sticky BFPs so I feel quite pleased with myself!


----------

